# Costa Del Sol Property Novices



## digitrac (Mar 19, 2018)

Hello everyone - We're new to this forum and I've already found out lots of relevant information regarding the pros and cons of owning Spanish property here. 

I would like to gauge peoples opinions on our plans to buy a property on the Costa Del Sol with an initial view of renting it out for holidays during the summer months and maybe spending a bit of time there ourselves at each end of summer. With a long term view of spending much more time there in the future when our kids have left the nest and I have retired

We are in the fortunate position of owning two houses outright in the uk one of which is now empty due to my parents moving into sheltered accommodation. We plan on selling this house to fund our potential purchase.

Being honest my head is saying I it might be better off financially to rent out the UK property but our hearts are saying buy in Spain! Also being upfront I guess I'm more of a full English breakfast type guy who enjoys the sunny weather than someone looking for the full Spanish lifestyle!

We have spent many great times on holiday in the CDS and we are quite familiar with some parts (Specifically Rivera Del Sol - Calahonda - Cabopino areas)

We are looking at purchasing a 2/3 bed 2 bath apartment on an established well maintained complex that would obviously need to appeal to the holiday rental market. Any income over and above the running costs and rental management would be regarded as a bonus but as we don't need a mortgage I hope this would be achievable.

Any advice on what to look for or avoid would be much appreciated. I realise this post will hopefully generate positive and negative views regarding our plans which we welcome. We aren't going to rush into this but we also realise that the market may be showing signs of recovery in the area

Sorry for the long debut post but as you can appreciate there are a lot of questions

Many thanks

David & Sarah


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hi Sarah and David. First thoughts:- Another pair of Lambs to the slaughter. You're well heeled and are on a ride of losing half your monetary back-up on a dream. 

1. Confining yourself to Costa del Sol only is not a good start.
2. Many of the posters here advise that you should rent a property for several weeks before you even think of buying. Do this in the off season and you will learn whether Spain is for you.
3. So, you find that Spain is for you. Rent out your properties in the UK to finance your adventure in Spain. You can't lose by doing this unless of couse you really are Lambs to the Slaughter.
4. You wish to rent the apartment in Spain when you are not using it. Well, congrats for some positive opinion. Renting out an apartment is not a guarantee of a good income. In short, it is not easy work. Remember a tenant can cause thousands of euro worth of damage within even one day. It's not all gain and the older you get you can do without hassle.
5. Don't believe everything a real estate agent says. In fact, don't believe anything anybody says. 
6. OK! You're going to ignore all I said. At least, hire a good gestor to act solely for you. Don't skimp employing a conveyancing officer.
7. Signs of Recovery of Spanish property prices:- You're believing the estate agents already. Prices have bottomed out, but that's all. Don't jump where walking is best.


----------

